# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО 2011г.

## Tatjana

23.07.2011 состоялся Чемпионат Эстонии по ИПО.

----------


## Nikolai

http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=6199
уже выставил немного. потом будут лошадки и защита. ждите

----------


## Aljonka

Поздравляю Татьяну с Кваем с очередной победой на чемпионате Эстонии по ИПО!!!!! :Ax:  :Az: 
Так держать!!!!!!!!!!! :Ay:

----------


## Nikolai

> http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=6199
> уже выставил немного. потом будут лошадки и защита. ждите


обновлено! добавлено сколько то там фотографий  :Ax:

----------


## Nikolai

вот последние выставленные фотографии. до новых фоторепортажей  :Ax:

----------


## Nikolai

победительница конкурса караоки  :Ap: :

----------


## Tatjana

Коля, огромное тебе спасибо за фото!
Ты, как всегда - мастер! :Ay:  :0433:

----------


## Janec

Tatjana - palju &#245;nne v&#245;idu puhul!  :Ax:

----------


## Andrei

Поздравляем победителей! )

----------


## Maximus

Tatjana.
Suured, suured &#245;nnesoovid sinule ja Quaile Eesti IPO Meistriv&#245;istluste v&#245;itjatiitli puhul.
Tiina ja Maximus.

----------


## Tatjana

Спасибо всем за поздравления!))) :Ax:

----------


## Света

А видео нет?

----------

